# pics of some custom switchbox



## kloenie (Sep 4, 2003)

hi i am from holland.
just bought a lowrider set ( 2 pump 4 dumps pro hopper )

the normal switch box is nice.

but looking for some sweet looking custom made switch box.

i will make mine tonight 
then i post some pics


----------



## kloenie (Sep 4, 2003)

something like this ?

:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

nice if u drove a juiced red viper. thats the one u made or u want something custom like that.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kloenie_@Nov 2 2004, 12:15 PM
> *something like this ?
> 
> :
> ...



Interesting... :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I can make all kinds of shit, give me an idea of what youre looking for..


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 2 2004, 02:36 PM
> *I can make all kinds of shit, give me an idea of what youre looking for..
> [snapback]2352873[/snapback]​*


A cactus??? With some of the thorns being switches??? 

(meds are kicking in :biggrin: )


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is my switch box..


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

just got done checkin ya ride out....
good job ya rich somnabitch, im jealous.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Jealousy leads to hate, young Jedi... :biggrin:


----------



## kloenie (Sep 4, 2003)

i made it in 1 day 

i am looking for a el camino with the size of 1/12

because i am making a el camino lowrider 

this switch box will be fixed en painted.

maybee i use it maybee not.
if i have a el camino i will use that one


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Nov 2 2004, 10:49 PM
> *A cactus???  With some of the thorns being switches???
> 
> (meds are kicking in  :biggrin: )
> [snapback]2352936[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: thats actually a tight idea, id love to see that!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 3 2004, 12:17 PM
> *:roflmao: thats actually a tight idea, id love to see that!
> [snapback]2355924[/snapback]​*


I was dreaming of warmer weather when I thought of that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J-MONEY77CAD (Nov 3, 2004)

THOSE ARE SOME OF THE SICKEST SWITCHBOXES I'VE SEEN YET. YOU GUYS HAVE GIVING ME SOME GOOD IDEAS


----------



## kloenie (Sep 4, 2003)

what i want to know is.

now i have the standard switchjes of a standard switch box.

but can i take switchjes a little bit smaller ?
then i can make it in a el camino 1/18
else i need to find a 1/12 :S

some one ?


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

old post but had some good stuff here, plus wanted to show mine off


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats tight with the lights inside


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

thanks.
there is a whole shit load of wires under the hood and in the trunk.

i think it came out pretty nice


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

sorry for it being so big


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

ahha cool.
did u have to take everything out from inside or can u still play games on it as well?


----------



## Viking800 (Dec 19, 2004)

that nintendo is super old school (kinda)


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

here one


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

now it just needs some switchs.
haha


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jan 27 2006, 02:39 PM~4716934
> *sorry for it being so big
> 
> 
> ...


u bastard!!! u have no heart!, how can u do that to something so precious. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 27 2006, 08:43 PM~4720678
> *u bastard!!! u have no heart!, how can u do that to something so precious.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


wasnt me, my nintendo is safe on the shelf in my house, still hooked up to the duck hunt gun.


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

Thats a nice switchbox still


----------

